

Uber.com blocked in Portugal due to court decision (portuguese link) - rafaqueque
http://observador.pt/2015/06/01/ja-nao-possivel-aceder-ao-site-da-uber-portugal-operadoras-comecaram-bloquear-acesso/

======
rafaqueque
The content is in portuguese (sorry about that). Seems like every ISP in
Portugal is now blocking access to uber.com. I can still use the app, but I
don't know how long it will last.

What the f is wrong with these guys? This is following a stupid "law" where
cab drivers can now charge 20 euros (as soon as you sit inside the cab) to go
to city centre. And yes, that's the minimum you'll pay when you arrive in
Portugal.

